# 2009/2010 MTA fur auction dates



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

MICHIGAN TRAPPERS ASSOCIATION 
FUR AUCTION DATES/PLACES 
2009/2010 

Lot number for the combined MTA and MMIT sales will be sold ahead of time as well as at the sale. MTA members will get the odd numbers and MMIT members will get the even numbers. This will eliminate the confusion of duplicate numbers. 


December 19, 2009 at Jays Sporting Goods in Clare, Michigan. This is a combined sale with Michigan Trappers Association and Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers. For more information contact: 
MMIT Members contact Kevin Humphrey at 989-386-7112 and MTA members contact Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 

January 9, 2010 at the Ravenna Conservation Club in Ravenna, Michigan. This is a Michigan Trappers Association sale, for more information contact: 
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or [email protected] 

January 23, 2010 at the Community Center in Otisville. This second sale to be held at Otisville, for more information contact: Joe Rye 
810-241-4151 / [email protected] or Mike Schippa 248-343-3682 / [email protected] 

February 20, 2010 at the Kalamazoo Fairgrounds in Kalamazoo, Michigan. This is a Michigan Trappers sale, for more information contact: 
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or [email protected] 

March 27, 2010 at Jays Sporting Goods in Clare, Michigan. This is a combined sale with Michigan Trappers Association and Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers. For more information contact: 
MMIT Members contact Kevin Humphrey at 989-386-7112 and MTA members contact Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662


----------



## bowtech killer (Dec 18, 2008)

testing


----------

